# FC72



## Bii Green (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm a new member and want to extend a friendly hello to everyone.
I recently acquired an older Stihl FC72 edger to add to my stable of older Stihl power tools and I'm finding parts search's don't turn up much.
Is there another Stihl engine that parts are swappable with carburetor, coil etc?
Thanks in advance for any information.


----------

